# carpet moss



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks like the same as moss balls just attached to ss mesh


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Not moss, algae. Cladophora if I had to guess.


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like one of my divots! 

Cool moss whatever it is.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

golfer_d said:


> Looks like one of my divots!
> 
> Cool moss whatever it is.


yes, it does look like a divot! 




StrungOut said:


> Looks like the same as moss balls just attached to ss mesh





ant bug said:


> Not moss, algae. Cladophora if I had to guess.



It does look like the moss balls flattened, which is Chlorophyta algae. If it's Cladophora, doesn't sound like something to be purposely adding to a tank. 

I guess they probably mislabeled it as a moss, and it's probably not worth the risk of not knowing exactly what kind of plant it is.


Can marimo balls be flattened and attacked to rocks? I'm looking for something dark green with a velvety texture like this to fill in some of the voids in my okho stones.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

It's not cladophora, it's the carpeting variety of the marimo moss balls.

But the moss balls aren't true mosses and are instead algae, so this is algae.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

DON'T DO IT!!! I had marimo moss balls 6 years ago and it has INFECTED my 72 g tank. I have tried to remove but it just comes back. I had to pull out all my driftwood as it was covering it! Right now it is growing on the water circulator in the corner..... Plus puffs of it pop up up among my dwarf sag..... It's so annoying!


----------



## Sotty (Aug 31, 2012)

I thought marimo was clado


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, learning about marimos myself... here's what I found:

Kingdom: Plantae
Division: *Chlorophyta*
Class: Ulvophyceae
Order: *Cladophorales*
Family: Cladophoraceae
Genus: Aegagropila
Species: A. linnaei

Binomial name: Aegagropila linnaei



Maybe there's different genus/species of clado that can cause more problems than others... ?


----------

